# Lawnmower Repair



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I will trade a brand new bait cast net for someone to come and finished fixing my lawnmower.

Story: I had surge problems and bought and installed a rebuild kit. I then proceeded to have a stroke and can't see/handle the parts to put it together.

I need someone to come to my house and fix it.

Interested? PM me please.

Charlie2


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Charlie, If you can get someone who is fairly competent I can walk them thru this over the phone... I am in Defuniak so a bit of a hump for me...

Brent


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Also... the surging is usually not a carb issue as often as it is related to governor/linkage being stiff...

Brent


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the replies: I can feel a little with my right hand and about to try to do it myself.

Maybe I was not explaining the original problem correctly, but the mower would run completely out of gas; shutting off. I would wait a few minutes and it would start and run OK until it shut off again. I thought that it was the float valve and replaced it with a rebuild kit.

Wish me luck and thanks again. C2


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

How many minutes run time the first time when cold? If longer than the following attempts, it may be a failing coil... They will build heat and open or short the circuit internally then cool a bit and operate until that heat point is reached again.

Brent


----------

